# waaahoo!



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

decided to see how fast the Q would go tonight... with out hitting the kick down switch as the trans is still, iffy... got it up to 73 woohoo!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: waaahoo! (InSaNeBoY)*

tinkered a lil and braved the kickdown since the trans seems to be ok. It's runs a bit faster than I thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _Theoretically_I think it might top out the speedo, but that would not be legal to try on a public road...


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: waaahoo! (InSaNeBoY)*

4 or 5 cyl?
The 5 cyl is actually pretty quick, as fast as the gti (non 16v) of the day.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: waaahoo! (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_4 or 5 cyl?
The 5 cyl is actually pretty quick, as fast as the gti (non 16v) of the day.

I have the leaky old 4 cyl edition.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: waaahoo! (InSaNeBoY)*

I got the Stinkro' up to 115mph on the interstate, then the rear bumper cover flew off!!!








Realized it was because after re-assembly I forgot to replace the screws, just the plastic clips holding it on.








What kinda' HP is the 4 banger putting down?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

4banger is about 80ish


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_4banger is about 80ish

And crying for a turbo


----------

